# Skittles ,Rain and the new girl Micro!! [Photos!!]



## Trika (Oct 25, 2007)

*(Rain: mmmm carrot.) does anybody know what her color is? I know that she's a miss marked bareback but I'm not sure of the color.*









*Skittles: Hey get that camera out of here when I'm drinking!*








*
Micro: Hi I'm micro and nobody can seem to get a picture of me where I'm not squinting *









*Micro: Hey look! I'm almost not squinting.*









*Skittles: AHH is that a cat over there??!!*









*Rain: I'm going to eat your babies!!!!!!! ....jk jk*








*
Micro: RUN she has the camera again!!!!*









*Does anyone know Micro's color/pattern? She has a splash of white on her tummy that goes partway up her neck but not to her feet, her feet are white though, and the very tip of her tail is pink.*


----------



## ari3189 (Dec 2, 2007)

awwww what sweethearts!


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

Cute! I'm not good at identifying markings, but I'm sure someone on here can help you. ^_^


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

That sixth picture of Rain is just so gorgeous!


----------



## izmi (Jan 14, 2008)

I think - but don't quote me - Micro sounds like a Black Berkshire, and Rain is a very pale mis-matched bareback mink.


----------



## Screechy (Dec 28, 2007)

Awwwww, such precious ratties! That 5th pic made me laugh! <3


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

Hahahahaha I love that last quote/pic! It reminds me of my girls!


----------



## i-love-rats (Feb 17, 2008)

haha, the fith one made me laugh ! your ratties are adorable ! :]


----------

